# Pause de congés payés pendant un dépannage



## Jeanine1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour chers collègues,
Je vais avoir 13 jours de congés payés pour un dépannage de 6 mois. S’il vous plaît, dites-moi à quel moment je dois les poser: pendant la période de dépannage ou à la fin du dépannage?
Merci pour vos réponses et bon courage à tous pour la fin de la semaine!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Avez-vous signé un cdd ?

Si oui à terme précis ? 

Est-ce votre seul contrat ?


----------



## Jeanine1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Généralmétzl1988,
Oui je pense que c’est un cdd car il y a un terme: c’est du 12 septembre 2022 au 3 mars 2023.
Non j’ai 3 autres contrats année complète où les parents prennent les mêmes vacances que moi.
Merci à vous pour l’intérêt porté à ma question


----------



## Jeanine1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Pardon lire:
« Pose de congés payés «  et non
« Pause de congés payés »
Merciiiiiiii


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Novembre 2022)

Qu'appelez vous un dépannage ? Un CDD n'est possible que dans le cadre du remplacement d'un autre ass mat.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (3 Novembre 2022)

Oui catie6432 pose la bonne question.  Un dépannage palliant l'absence d'une autre am ?


----------



## stephy2 (4 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Ce qui m interpelle c est pourquoi vous dites que "vous pensez que c est un cdd' ? Vous ne savez pas ce que vous avez rempli comme contrat ? Et comment a été calculée votre mensu du coup ?


----------



## Jeanine1 (4 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Sthephy2,
Oui je sais ce que j’ai rempli, c’est de date à date. Merci 
Je dis je pense parce que mon contrat a un terme.
Je dis aussi dépannage parce que l’enfant à qui une assistante maternelle et attend une place en crèche pour le 3 mars 2023.
Pour le calcul, c’est notre adorable Assmatzam (que je remercie encore au passage) qui m’a gentiment aidée pour le calcul de la mensualisation…
Merci pour vos interrogations


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Novembre 2022)

Si vous n'êtes pas dans le cadre du remplacement d'un collègue vous n'êtes pas en CDD même si vous savez qu'à une certaine date vous n'aurez plus cet enfant en accueil quelque en soit la raison.


----------



## Griselda (4 Novembre 2022)

Donc puisque c'est un CDD de 6 mois, forte chance, j'imagine, que tu auras bien des congés à poser durant ces 6 mois, des congés communs à tous tes contrats. Ton CDD ne fera pas exception car en tant qu'AM multi employeurs tu es obligée de poser 5 semaines de congés par an pour ne pas accueillir d'enfant pendant plus de 47 semaines /an tous contrats confondus. Tous tes PE se portent garants de te permettre d'avoir bien 5 semaines dans l'année sans aucun accueil.

Au moment de signer un contrat qu'il soit un CDD ou un CDI tu dois informer des dates déjà validées avec tes autres contrats et les faire figurer au contrat qui est en train d'être signé, ainsi ces PE sont prevenus des semaines où tu seras indispo et ne pourront pas t'empêcher d'être en congés.
Si lors de la prise de ces congés la periode de référence n'est pas terminée ce sera des congés sans solde, à retirer de ta mensu avec la CCC si tu es en AC. Puis lors de la fin de contrat on calculera le nombre de CP dues et te seront payés avec ton solde de tout compte.
Soit c'est une AI et dans ce cas toutes les semaines d'absence de l'enfant (celles prévues par les PE ou par l'AM y compris ses congés) on déjà été retiré pour établir la mensu dans ce cas lors de la prise de congés la mensu reste identique à d'habitude, puis à la fin du CDD on te versera en ICCP tes CP dues.

Ici tu dis que c'est un contrat de septembre 22 à mars 23 donc tes congés avec tes autres contrats étaient bien déjà validés.
Donc le contrat s'arrêterait avant le 31 mai, la fin de la période de référence, donc tes CP seront à régler en mars 23 avec ton solde de tout compte. 

Attention un CDD doit avoir un motif licite et il semble que le seul cas licite pour une AM serait le remplacement d'une collègue. Si c'est bien le cas alors son nom doit apparaitre dans le contrat, tu ne peux être moins bien payée que la personne remplacée, le PE te devra en plus des CP une indemnité de précarité de 10%.


----------



## Griselda (4 Novembre 2022)

Du coup ce n'est pas très clair: l'enfant avant toi a bien une AM indispo (malade ou congés maternité par exemple)?
Les PE sont bien en contrat avec une autre AM aujourd'hui? Si oui c'est OK, la date de fin est mars car l'AM est censé, pour ce qu'on en sait au moment de la signature du CDD, reprendre son poste. Ce CDD permet aux PE de rendre son poste à leur AM car c'est son droit à elle et évite aux PE d'être coincé avec 2 salariés à payer pour un seul poste.
Si au mois de mars, à la fin de ton contrat, ils envoient finalement l'enfant à la creche et rompe le contrat de la collègue remplacée, ce n'est pas ton problème, c'est le sien à elle. Toi tu as bien un CDD avec un motif licite jusqu'à preuve du contraire.

Par contre un CDD pour le motif que le PE prévoit de mettre son enfant à la crèche ça ne marche pas car alors tu ne remplace personne aujourd'hui: quel est le motif licite du CDD? y'en a pas. Mettre l'enfant à la creche en avril n'est qu'un choix pédagogique des PE, pas une obligation de respecter un contrat déjà signé avec un autre salarié.

A noter qu'en mars si pour une raison ou une autre les PE souhaitent poursuivre avec toi ce contrat au delà de la date initiale ils devront t'en faire la demande et tu ne seras pas obligée d'accepter puisqu'on a bien une date de fin.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (4 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Pour un cdd à terme précis,  on compte le nbr de semaines d'accueil programmée, donc on ne compte pas les congés ce qui règle le problème tout simplement.  Xxx semaines prévues X nbr d'heures hebdo / nbr de lois prévu.  Ensuite vous multipliez par votre taux horaire.
Si 2,5 mois on arrondi à 3. (Exemple)

Ainsi votre salaire est lissé conformément à la ccn.

Les cp vous seront ensuite réglés en fin de contrat par 10% après calcul de la prime de précarité.


----------



## Jeanine1 (5 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour et merci à toutes les deux.
Oh la la Griselda, quel courage et quelle patience à détailler tes explications ! Vous êtes plusieurs pérîtes sur ce forum, quelle chance pour nous! Encore Merci!
Alors dis-moi si j’ai tout compris:

1) je ne suis pas vraiment dans un cas de CDD car je ne remplace pas l’autre Assmat ( elle dépannait cet enfant qui attend une place en crèche et comme elle a trouvé un contrat plus intéressant, elle a arrêté au bous d’un mois), même s’il a un terme.

2) D’après toi, j’aurais pu faire un CDI avec ce contrat sachant que l’enfant partira en crèche?
Ma question? Je serai payé à la fin du contrat pour les 13 jours de congés qui seront acquis. Mais je ne peux en prendre aucun pendant la durée du contrat. Est-ce bien ça?
Si je prends un seul jour, ce sera sans solde, est-ce bien cela?
En plus cette maman vient de prendre 5 jours enfants malade que je dois déduire de mon salaire de ce mois. Je ne sais pas si elle a le pour ce cdd de 6 mois??? C’est un peu osé non? Je suis trop nulle et bête de toujours vouloir aider…
Merci et agréable week-end à tout le monde.
Je vous adore


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, bien sûr elle en a le droit mais uniquement sur présentation d'un certificat médical remis à l'assistant maternel au retour de l'enfant en accueil. 
Si elle ne vous remet pas ce certificat médical, rien n'est à retirer du salaire. 
Attention si déduction de salaire, calcul ccc et non pas au réel. 
Bonne journée.


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Novembre 2022)

Par ailleurs, votre contrat n'étant pas un CDD il sera bon de revoir les conditions de votre contrat. En effet, pas de prime de précarité en fin de contrat par exemple.


----------



## Lijana (5 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Janine1,
Vous ne savait pas ce qui est marqué sur votre contrat CDI OU CDD?


> 1) je ne suis pas vraiment dans un cas de CDD car je ne remplace pas l’autre Assmat





> 2) D’après toi, j’aurais pu faire un CDI avec ce contrat sachant que l’enfant partira en crèche?


----------



## Lijana (5 Novembre 2022)

vous avez dit avoir eu l'aide de assmatzam pour établir votre contrat donc vous devez savoir ce que vous avez marqué dans votre contrat.

vous avez du regarder combien de semaines vous alliez travailler pendant la période de 6 mois pour trouver si vous partirez sur un AC ou AI?


----------



## Lijana (5 Novembre 2022)

dans ce cas la vous avez déjà enlevé des semaines d'absence de  l'enfant? et si jamais vous voulez prendre d'autre jours, voir une semaine, oui vous devez la déduire de la mensualisation avec CCC


----------



## Jeanine1 (5 Novembre 2022)

Ok merci j’ai bien compris, c’est très clair maintenant 😂
Bon week-end à vous toutes et essayez de vous reposer si vous pouvez 😂


----------



## Griselda (5 Novembre 2022)

"1) je ne suis pas vraiment dans un cas de CDD car je ne remplace pas l’autre Assmat..."
tu n'es pas du tout dans un cas d'un remplacement, tu as pris la suite, les PE devaient te faire un CDI avec rupture par simple retrait au moment opportun. 
Dans un cas comme celui ci, perso je négocierais un contrat CDI (obligatoire) *mais* en clause supérieures à la CCN
- avec une prime de rupture de 10% (comme la préca) si le contrat s'arrête bien avant 9 mois et ce dès le 1er jour du contrat, 
- un préavis de 2 mois pour avoir la certitude de la date d'arrêt suffisamment tôt pour allouer ma place à un autre contrat car franchement les 15 jrs de préavis conventionnels sont très insuffisant pour s'engager. 
- J'aurais aussi négocié seulement 2 ou 3 jours de possibilité de minoration pour maladie au lieu de 5 sachant qu'on part sur un contrat de moins d'un an (même si on n'en aura confirmation QUE quand la lettre de retrait sera faite)

"2) D’après toi, j’aurais pu faire un CDI ...?" 
Oui car ce départ reste hypothétique, seul un départ pour retrouver son AM indispo jusque là est une raison valable, là il n'y a pas d'AM autre que toi et donc pas de bonne raison pour que le contrat s'arrête en mars, seulement un choix des PE.
"Ma question? Je serai payé à la fin du contrat pour les 13 jours de congés qui seront acquis. Mais je ne peux en prendre aucun pendant la durée du contrat. Est-ce bien ça?"
Si car tu es OBLIGÉE de prendre 5 semaines/an sans aucun accueil mais si certaines de ces semaines se trouvent dans ces 6 mois de contrat elles seront forcément sans solde. 
Soit retirées dès le début si AI, soit à retirer le mois concerné si AC. 
Avec ce contrat de septembre à mars, normalement à la signature du contrat tu connaissais déjà tes dates de congés jusqu'à mars et donc *s'il y en avait* c'était une AI.

"Si je prends un seul jour, ce sera sans solde, est-ce bien cela?" 
Oui

"... prendre 5 jours enfants malade que je dois déduire de mon salaire de ce mois. Je ne sais pas si elle a le pour ce cdd de 6 mois??"
 Elle a le droit, rien ne l'interdit dans la CCN, il aurait fallut négocier une clause sup pour t'en protéger.


----------



## Griselda (5 Novembre 2022)

En fait ce qu'il faut comprendre c'est que la loi est faite pour protéger le salarié ainsi donc on considère que ce dernier est mieux protéger avec un CDI plutôt qu'avec un CDD qui reste un emploi précaire par définition.
C'est la stricte vérité parce que pour licencier un salarié en CDI il faut un motif: économique ou une faute de sa part qu'il faut prouver (compliqué) donc un CDI est protecteur.

Sauf pour les AMs car les fesses entre 2 chaises entre la loi du travail (pas toujours applicable pour nous) et le Code de la Famille qui place en premier l’intérêt de l'enfant supérieur (heureusement!), on a prévue une procédure de rupture de contrat simplifiée pour nous, il est donc plus simple de rompre et donc plus précaire pour nous d'avoir des CDI que des CDD.
La juriste d'expliquer qu'elle même ne peut absolument pas dire si la loi autoriserait un PE à rompre un contrat au profit d'une autre AM ou d'une crêche pour la bonne raison qu'il n'y a aucune jurisprudence qui le précise et ce parce que les AMs se laissent systématiquement licencier sans porter l'affaire devant le tribunal.
Perso je comprends ce qu'elle veut dire par là mais en même temps, en tant qu'AM, ais je envie d'aller perdre mon temps devant un tribunal ou rien ne me dit que je gagnerais? Ne suffirait il pas à un PE de prouver que la crèche lui coûtant moins chère par ricochet elle est plus bénéfique à sa Famille et donc à l'enfant?

Et oui je trouve aussi que pour une AM dont les PE annoncent en toute transparence dès le début que le contrat s'arrêterait dans 6 mois il lui est plus avantageux à elle d'avoir un CDD parce qu'elle a alors la garantie de la date à laquelle elle sera libérée (et pourra s'engager à l'avance avec un autre contrat) et qu'elle percevra alors 10% de préca alors que si on respecte simplement notre CCN elle n'aurait même pas le droit à une indemnité de rupture alors qu'elle n'est absolument pas responsable de cette rupture avant les 9 mois requis pour y avoir droit. C'est pourquoi pour être dans les clous du CDI je proposerais alors des clauses sup' qui effaceront en partie la précarité evidente et annoncée de ce contrat.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Jeanine, si tout s'est éclairci pour vous, personnellement je ne sais pas ce que vous avez signé comme contrat.  Et selon les deux possibilités,  toutes les réponses données ne peuvent êtres justes.


----------



## Jeanine1 (5 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir Griselda,
Merci pour ces détails! Tu es adorable😂
L’erreur est formatrice et j’en tiendrai compte la prochaine fois si prochaine fois il y a…
Très belle soirée à toi et bonne fin de week-end!


----------



## Jeanine1 (5 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir Généralmétal1988,
Pour répondre à votre question, j’ai signé un CDD.
Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## Griselda (5 Novembre 2022)

Un autre point à méditer si on doit se pencher sur la question de l'interêt superieur de l'enfant.
On considère que le tout petit a besoin de constance et de tisser un lien avec une personne de "ré-attachement" en l'absence de son Parent (sa figure d'attachement) pour se sentir sécure. Donc par defaut, sauf cas de force majeur, on évitera à bébé un changement de mode d'accueil.
Là, les Parents ont formulé une demande en crèche (c'est le droit bien sur), ils ont obtenu une réponse favorable mais plus tardivement que le besoin d'accueil de la Famille. Pourtant cette demande est proposée par la crèche quand même. Les Parents, persuadés que c'est le mieux, acceptent et donc cherchent une autre solution en attendant car et bien oui il faut bien aller travailler quand même. Trouvent une première AM OK pour faire la transition. Il s'habitue à elle. Mais au bout d'un mois elle utilise son droit de salarié à rompre ce CDD précaire au profit d'un contrat en CDI (elle a raison, pour elle c'est bien). Bébé doit donc aller chez une autre bonne âme qui accepte de prendre et faire le relais (toi). Et voilà un bébé qui, si on persevers dans cette direction, aura eut 3 mode d'accueil en 7 mois... un peu triste non pour un bébé censé n'avoir autant que possible qu'une seule figure de ré-attachement...


----------



## Jeanine1 (5 Novembre 2022)

Oui Griselda, je suis à 200 pour cent d’accord avec toi sur ce point de vue. C’est d’ailleurs pour éviter une autre assistante maternelle à ce bébé avant de l’accueil que j’ai écourté mes vacances de 10 jours.
Je suis en permanence dans des cas de figure comme celui-ci je je n’arrive jamais à terminer mes vacances. Il y a une année, j’ai pris que 4 jours au total sur mes 5 semaines car mes départ en vacances coïncidaient toujours avec un nouveau contrat pour lequel le parent envisageait de mettre le bébé en dépannage 2 ou 3 semaines le temps que je revienne de vacances…
J’expliquais aux parents soit de continuer avec la même collègue si vous attendez une place en crèche car, l’enfant a besoin de repères stables pour son développement harmonieux. Mais je me heurte toujours à leurs refus d’où les vacances écourtées. Les parents, premiers éducateurs de leurs enfants ont le droit de faire ce qu’ils veulent, mais moi, professionnelle, je fais toujours passer l’intérêt et la sécurité de l’enfant.
Par plus tard que la semaine dernière, une extrême urgence m’a fait obtenir une dérogation exceptionnelle en moins de 48h pour accueillir un 5ème enfant sur deux jours par semaine. 
J’ai ainsi évité à cet enfant d’aller en dépannage ailleurs 4 mois avant de retrouver sa place prévue chez moi fin février. La situation était extrêmement grave…
la PMI passera au moins 2 fois par mois je l’espère!
Le souci que j’ai avec mes contrats, c’est que les familles viennent vers moi car, elles sont envoyées par d’autres avec qui j’ai travaillé. Je suis obligée de clôturer chaque année ma liste d’attente à 6 familles pour ne pas faire de fausse joie. J’ai beaucoup de chance, en 18 ans, je n’ai jamais recherché un seul contrat et j’en ai rompu qu’un seul suite à trois mois d’impayés.
Vivement la retraite!
Merci pour ta remarque 
Bonne fin de soirée!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir écourter vos vacances ?

Non . Là il y a un problème. Du coup vous vous mettez dans une situation pas top niveau législation.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Novembre 2022)

Jeanime1 on sent part votre écrit que vous adorez votre travail et pour cela bravo 👏

Mais je vais quand même vous dire de penser à vous , vos enfants, votre famille 😉, penser aussi à prendre du temps pour vous ..... Les blessures de la vie vécu , font que je pense et que je suis persuadé qu il faut en  profiter tant qu on peu ..... A force de tirer sur la corde elle lâche 

Dans tout travail nous avons droit à 5 semaines de cp , pour moi aucunes raisons valables  de ne pas les prendre  et de plus si il vous arrive un accident de travail vous ne seriez pas couverte 

Tous vos PE on leur 5 semaines de cp minimum et pourquoi vous vous n'y auriez pas droit ?  ... Aucune réponse ne serait valable


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Novembre 2022)

J'ai toujours travaillé, j'ai eu parfois des dérogations pour des fratries par exemple mais jamais je n'ai écourté mes vacances. Pour plusieurs raisons : tout d'abord pour être dans les clous au niveau de mon assureur pro si accident ou problème pendant mes accueils, ensuite me respecter (mon corps, mon esprit, ma famille ...), puis respecter mes accueillis et mes employeurs en étant attentive à mon bien être qui est aussi garant du leur.


----------



## Jeanine1 (6 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir Sandrine 257,
🤩Merci pour le compliment, je mes sens flattée 😛 
Oui je suis consciente  qu’un accident peut arriver à tout moment avec les petits et je sais combien grande est ma responsabilité si je manque de recul en négligeant la prise de vacances obligatoires. Mais ne t’inquiète pas, je viens de prendre une décision radicale: après le départ du bébé en partance pour la crèche, je vais essayer de ne prendre que des contrats sur une année complète. Cela me permettra d’aligner mes 5 semaines sur les mêmes que les 4 parents. J’en parlerai d’ailleurs avec tous les parents lors de notre prochain réunion 😂
Donc ne t’inquiète pas pour moi, je penserais à toi lors de la prochaine signature de contrat
Encore merci


----------



## Jeanine1 (6 Novembre 2022)

Pardon, lire:
« Sandrine2572 »
Merci


----------

